# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  DIY NC PANEL SAW, Vùng làm việc 2600mm X 2600mm, liệu có khả thi không các bác?

## cuong

sau khi tọa sơn quan hổ đấu ở Trung Quốc, em tính DIY máy Nc panel saw, phục vụ cho bản thân em, nay post lên đây nhờ cao thủ chỉ cho chỗ phay giường khoảng 4m hoặc có bác nào nhắm có thể gia công khung máy thì báo cho em để bàn về thiết kế và sản xuất. máy làm xong có kích thước khỏang 5m x5m. đi từ bé đến lớn. hình 1 là phần mang lưỡi cưa và con lăn, hình 2 là khung.
- mọi góp ý em đều tiếp thu, kể cả ý kiến kêu em ngừng dự án lại hihihi

----------


## CKD

Quả thật bác cho e cái tên tiếng việt, vài cái clip đúng nhu cầu của bác. Chứ quả thật lúc trước nhận email e không hiểu nên e lặn luôn ạ.

----------

cuong

----------


## cuong

khổ thân! cái này nó tên tiếng việt không có, dân bán máy gọi là máy cưa tự động. có một bác báo giá phần lập trình plc rồi , mà phần cơ chưa biết phay ở đâu nên chưa dự trù kinh phí được, lên hết chi phí thấy có lợi mơi dám đầu tư bác ạ. một clip: 
https://www.youtube.com/embed/i7CgjaGLpnQ

không biết chèn link sao nữa, bác xem hộ

----------


## CKD

Cái này kiểu xẻ gỗ thành thẻ tự động thôi mà. Chỉ cắt được đường thẳng. Chủ yếu là đo được chiều dài, trừ hao đường cắt..
Cái này thì kết cấu không cần quá phức tạp, đơn giản thôi là đáp ứng được nhu cầu.

Có điều theo quan điểm riêng thì ray trượt giờ cũng không quá đắt, chơi ray luôn sẽ đơn giản hơn rất nhiều khâu gia công.
Dẫn động cưa thì có thể dùng xích, kéo gỗ thì dùng đai thép hoặc thanh răng, hoặc vit me tùy hỉ.

----------


## cuong

Lúc đầu em cũng nghĩ trừ hao đường cắt, nhưng hôm kiểm tra máy cho bạn thì thấy phải nhập thông số miếng ván đưa vào sau đó luôn luôn cắt một đường ván thí khoảng 5mm, nên việc trù hao đường cắt cũng không cần. Em dùng ray trượt tròn hết, tuy nhiên phải, phay khung để bắt ray, mà cái khung này khoảng 4 m lận hổng biết ở đâu phay cái này. Bác có làm phần cơ khí không vậy, thấy bác có máy plasma thì mọi việc cũng dễ hơn em
-phần dẫn động động cơ cắt nó dùng cáp ,chạy động cơ 3 pha có thắng từ điều khiển vị trí, cái này chỉ tương đối thôi nên không cần chính xác vì tiết kiệm thời gian cắt đối với ván ngắn.
- việc điều khiển kích thước cần cắt dùng 1 servor 1kw, hộp số 1/15, dẫn động bằng thanh răng

----------


## CKD

Vụ này mình không nhận làm, gần đây có nhiều biến động không khã quan lắm. Nên hơi nản.. muốn đổi nghề  :Wink: 

Còn nếu góp ý giúp gì được cho bác góp

----------

cuong

----------


## cuong

cảm ơn bác, em tự bơi vậy? . tiện đay có bác nào biết chỗ phay giường thì em xin hậu tạ ạ

----------


## Nam CNC

hỏi Tân Hiệp Phát hay hỏi ahdvip đó, chắc sẽ biết.

----------

cuong

----------


## cuong

dạ anh Đức thì chưa, tại hổng biết ảnh làm , tân hiệp phát thì ảnh báo giá nguyên cụm là 700 triệu mà máy cũ hommag là 200, thêm chút chi phí nâng cấp thì cũng khoảng 250 triệu, nguyên con bên trung quốc thì khoảng 400, về đến VN luôn. mà giá nào thì cũng chịu không nổi, riêng máy cũ của Đức thì còn có thêm vấn đề là khổ máy lớn hơn xưởng nữa nên càng khó hu hu hu, để hỏi bác Đức xem sao, cảm ơn cụ Nam

----------


## Tuấn

Không có cụ nào nhận thì bác chủ nên tự làm, em nghĩ làm được ạ. Phần xác chắc khoảng 100 củ đổ lại, phần điện, chạy thử, sửa chữa... thêm 50 nữa chắc ổn

----------

cuong

----------


## ahdvip

Anh cần chỗ phay giường thì em chỉ, mà máy chỗ đó hơi bị cũ nha. Có gì alo.
Giá tầm 200 là đúng rồi, con này làm cực hơn con CNC 1325 nữa. Muốn rẻ chỉ có tự làm thôi anh à.

----------


## cuong

cảm ơn bác Tuấn động viên , em thấy con máy cụ cày em nể cụ quá. con máy của em chỉ khó phần phay thôi, nạo như bác thì em xin thua,  các phần khác đơn giản hơn nhiều, một thời gian nữa rảnh mà không ai nhận thì phải tự triển khai thôi.

----------


## cuong

tầm tiền đó thì cũng được bác Đức à, trả giá chút thì họ cũng bán vì em nhận xác máy chứ không cầu kỳ việc lắp đặt, tuy nhiên con máy này kích thước lớn hơn xưởng nếu tự làm thì kích thước phù hợp với nhu cầu, và không gian của xưởng em. chỗ phay giường không cần tốt đâu vì thực ra ngành gỗ sai số nhiều không như ngành chế tạo máy của bác đâu. chân thành cảm ơn bác Đức em sẽ alo bác nha! hihih bữa nào cà phê hậu tạ hihihih

----------


## imechavn

Tôi thấy phần phức tạp nhất của máy thì bác làm xong rồi, hệ thống bàn cấp phôi có thể dùng các cây nhôm kỹ thuật 80x80 để lắp đặt và căn chỉnh cho thuận tiện, các phần đó cũng không phải là phần chịu tải chính.

----------

cuong

----------


## Tuấn

> cảm ơn bác Tuấn động viên , em thấy con máy cụ cày em nể cụ quá. con máy của em chỉ khó phần phay thôi, nạo như bác thì em xin thua,  các phần khác đơn giản hơn nhiều, một thời gian nữa rảnh mà không ai nhận thì phải tự triển khai thôi.


Em chơi xếp hình con máy đểu của em xong rồi cụ ạ, vẽ thì thấy cũng nhỏ, dựng xong em nhìn cũng khiếp, vòng bi chặn hỏng mất một con, chạy nó kêu cạch cạch, tháo ra ngại quá.
Cụ chế con máy này đi, sau này vận hành sản xuất mình chủ động. Em cũng đang kiếm vật tư chế mấy con có cơ cấu cấp phôi giống của cụ, độ chính xác chắc cũng khoảng nửa ly gì đấy, nhà dùng thôi nên chắc xong phần cơ em nhờ ai đấy viết PLC với cái màn hình chắc ổn.

----------

cuong

----------


## cuong

cảm ơn bác imechavn và bác Tuấn động viên, 
- bác imechavn àh con này hoạt động y chang con cưa CD của bác thôi, bác chưa nói gì về con cưa  CD cho gỗ cao su nhé đấy là có người cần em hỏi giúp bạn thôi (em hỏi bên chuối). hình trên là trong xưởng sản xuất của Trung Quốc bác ạ, hihih . đi tu mà làm thế thấy áy náy quá không biết có gọi là ăn cắp công nghệ không nữa
-

----------

